# Cut the mesh in front bumper?



## joooonas (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi, 

I'm installing a LED light bar in the front of my 118i. To get the space for it, I seem to have to cut a bit in the mesh... even a few centimeters into the more solid plastic to the far right and left. 

Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------

